#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Treinamento Oficial da Mikrotik MTCNA - Rio de Janeiro

## JohnnyAlbuquerque

[CENTRO DE TREINAMENTO - RJ]
Estamos inaugurando no RJ o primeiro centro de treinamentos para provedores do Brasil. Teremos vários tipos de cursos de curta e longa duração. Nossa proposta será formar jovens e adultos, a partir dos 14 anos e através de convênio, encaminharemos todos para estágio obrigatório nos provedores da região. O primeiro treinamento confirmado será o MTCNA oficial que será realizado em 4 sábados, iniciando no dia 6/06/2015 e terminando em 27/06/2015. Iniciaremos na sequencia os demais treinamentos, como rádios licenciados, cisco, fibra, formação completa (1 ano) para profissional de provedores e etc. Já estamos em processo para se tornar a primeira Mikrotik Academy no RJ, além de centro de treinamentos de diversas outras marcas (ubiquiti, intelbras, ideal, soluções de energia, etc). Levaremos mais a frente o projeto para outros estados e municípios através de parcerias. Interessados em estudar, podem entrar em www.networkingrio.com ou falar diretamente conosco. As vagas estão abertas !

----------

